# Smoked game meat



## Bradonifia (Feb 12, 2019)

Do any of you make jerky in an electric smoker? How has that turned out?


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

Good.
I'll tell you what else is really good is Goob's corned venison/elk:
https://utahwildlife.net/forum/26-recipes/40308-corned-venison.html


----------



## TPrawitt91 (Sep 1, 2015)

I smoke game meat all the time in an electric smoker. Not usually jerky but I like steaks and roasts cooked on the smoker. It’s a delicacy in my house haha


----------



## derekp1999 (Nov 17, 2011)

I smoke quite a bit of game meat including jerky on a traditional smoker (not electric). One thing is for sure... there are never any leftovers.


----------



## TPrawitt91 (Sep 1, 2015)

derekp1999 said:


> I smoke quite a bit of game meat including jerky on a traditional smoker (not electric). One thing is for sure... there are never any leftovers.


Haha that's true


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

I've done elk on my pellet grill. Turns out great.


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

I've done elk roast (was outstanding) a couple of times, and speed goat hind 1/4 on my pellet smoker. 
Very good stuff !!!


----------



## Azar (Oct 21, 2014)

Do you guys have any preference on the wood smoke that you use with venison?


----------



## Kwalk3 (Jun 21, 2012)

I've done elk and antelope jerky sticks on the pellet grill. You want to make sure to avoid the hot areas of the grill, otherwise you end up with crispy cooked meat sticks instead of dried and cured.

If you spread some ice cubes below the grate on the drip pan of a traeger, that helps protect against any flare ups that could cause charring.


----------

